# thinking of buying an 02 a6..what to look for...



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

the baby has come, and with the size of the carseat, the jetta has to go. so im going this week to look at an 02 a6. its about an hour away, so id like to give it a real good once-over before i go back to purchase it if everything pans out. i was wondering if theres anything in particular that i should pay attention to. a couple friends have told me to steer clear of the a6 because its expensive when it break. with the 24v in my gti, thats something ive kind of gotten use to. 
heres a little rundown...
3L 30v
quattro w/ auto trans. 
77,300 miles.

heres the link....
http://www.familychryslerjeep....dd575
other questions...
what does the technology package consist of?
what does the convenience package consist of?
TIA


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: thinking of buying an 02 a6..what to look for... (koko5869)*

good family car. as for repair cost, i went from a 02 1.8t gti and the cost lists are almost identical. except the gti broke down way more. keep in mind many parts from vw/audi are interchangeable between specific models.


----------



## Littlebluebug (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: thinking of buying an 02 a6..what to look for... (koko5869)*

You can find more model info under resources from the Audiworld homepage. They have every year/specs/etc. The 3.0 is pretty bulletproof. You will probably want to change the TB soon. Main Thing I would do it try to drive it over a bumpy road and listen for rattles and such. The upper/lower control arms are a regular thing to go on these. If possible I would jack it up and look at all the CV boots. The also tend to be a regular problem. Easy to fix, but its messy.
I have had my 01 4.2 for a while now. The only things I have had to do is the TB job, and 1 CV boot. Great cars. 


_Modified by Littlebluebug at 7:10 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: thinking of buying an 02 a6..what to look for... (ironmule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ironmule* »_good family car. as for repair cost, i went from a 02 1.8t gti and the cost lists are almost identical. except the gti broke down way more. keep in mind many parts from vw/audi are interchangeable between specific models.

thats good to know. i didnt figure itd be too crazy, but you never know with some part costs.

_Quote, originally posted by *Littlebluebug* »_You can find more model info under resources from the Audiworld homepage. They have every year/specs/etc. The 3.0 is pretty bulletproof. You will probably want to change the TB soon. Main Thing I would do it try to drive it over a bumpy road and listen for rattles and such. The upper/lower control arms are a regular thing to go on these. If possible I would jack it up and look at all the CV boots. The also tend to be a regular problem. Easy to fix, but its messy.
I have had my 01 4.2 for a while now. The only things I have had to do is the TB job, and 1 CV boot. Great cars. 


ill make sure to check out audiworld. first instinct was fortitude because im always on vortex. what happens to the TB that they need to be changed?
ill probably drive it home and put it up on a lift to get a better look at things.
thanks a lot guys.

edit...nevermind, im use to chains instead of timing belt. got confused for a second.


_Modified by koko5869 at 9:49 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: thinking of buying an 02 a6..what to look for... (koko5869)*

Also check for leaks from the valve covers and the cam seals. My rear cam seals were leaking when I got mine with 89K on the clock. I just went through everything and replaced any thing questionable. Do the water pump with the tb. It is in the same area and should be replaced at the same time. I would also suggest changing the tranny fluid at the same time. That is the best thing you can do to insure a long life for the tranny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: thinking of buying an 02 a6..what to look for... (Snowhere)*

Check that the trans shifts silky-smooth. If it slams in to gear at low speeds (particularly when going from over-run to accelerate 2nd to 3rd) then its in trouble. Unlikely at those miles, but not unheard of if its been driven hard.
If its all good then regular fluid changes will keep it that way. Ignore Audi saying its sealed for life








Good luck


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: thinking of buying an 02 a6..what to look for... (Littlebluebug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Littlebluebug* »_......You will probably want to change the TB soon.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's some model related info:
http://www.audiworld.com/model/a6/content.shtml
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

